# Students in Cholula, Puebla



## mooz (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am going to do an internship in Cholula in a few weeks and I was wondering if there are any people active on this forum who live in Cholula.

I am a little bit worried that it might get hard to meet new people so I would like to rent a room in a shared appartment with other students. 
Are shared student appartments common in Cholula? And do you have any tips for me how/where to find a room in a shared appartment?

I was also wondering if there are any organizations or meetings in or near Cholula for internationals.

Best regards,


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mooz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going to do an internship in Cholula in a few weeks and I was wondering if there are any people active on this forum who live in Cholula.
> 
> ...


Funny you mentioned shared apartments in a university zone. Here [the large city of San Luis Potosi] my wife has a daily 1 hour English class a couple of blocks from the university and I walk the área and have stuck my nose in almost all the businesses close by. The many copy shops and stationary shops called papelarias have pin boards with many signs up for shared apartments or stuff for sale by students. Even a few of the coffee houses and internet rooms have a pin board.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Securing housing in advance of arrivial is an almost impossible task. Alan offers good advice, for when you have your feet on the ground. However, if you check with the school where you'll be interning ... someone in the administration office likely has a list of homeowners they refer students to ... a list you ought to be able to utilize in your search. I'm assuming you can communicate in Spanish. Puebla and Choula are joined at the hip, and both are frequent destinations for international travelers and there are expats living/working there. I don't know how to reach them, but you should simply ask at the school and also ask the people you meet there. Have a great trip!


----------

